# /~Victorian celestials~\ Main thread



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 27, 2009)

The year is 1850 and the Victorian ages are in full swing. Britain is knowing great prosperity under the reign of Queen Victoria. There are still the Ranks of Nobility ranging from Dukes to Barons. Though there is now a middle-class that is developing apart from the peasants and servants.

Even in this time of prosperity people believe it?s guardian angel?s helping them and their country. They wouldn?t believe how right they are. But, it?s not only the angels that are helping things along. Demons are setting their watchful eyes on the people too.

In a time of turmoil in both Heaven and Hell, the sides have cast some of their own out of their homes and on to the crust of the earth. The beings cast upon the earth are beautiful creatures which catch the eye of any who see them. The only thing about these six beings that seem imperfect is that their memories have been completely erased. They know nothing of their past or where they are from. Only, how strange this world seems to them.

Though their plight on earth will not be easy. Others of their kind have begun hunting them. Angel?s to angels, demons to demons, and against each other. It has also come to the attention of a few select human?s as well. Some want to help those that have fallen and other?s want them off the face of the planet.

How will they regain their memories? Will the angel?s become the bringers of evil? Will the demon?s find doing good is more to their liking? Who will find them? Anything can happen. Destiny is quite an ironic thing?.Don?t you agree?




Rules
*No godmoding, flaming, harassing, advertising (unless in rp), auto hit. (ECT.)
*Semi-lit to LIT please! (Proper grammar/spelling/length)
*Long rp. Don?t join and quit: 0. Stay active!
*FOLLOW NF rules!
*I am the RP god of this rp. I can change rules, but I will be fair and tell you when I do, or plan to.
*Help keep this rp going ^^. Have fun.
*Romance encouraged, but no cyber please

Character Sheet

Name:
Age:
Race: (Angel/Demon/ Human)
Gender:
Height/Weight:
Class: (1st,2ed,3ed)
Sexuality:
Appearance: (Picture please, but a description will work too.)
Personality:
History:
Dislikes/Likes:
Special Talents: (fencing, people skills, etc.)
Items often seen with them: (what they carry around, what is often seen on them. Etc.)
Others: [Optional-Anything else you see fit.]




First Tier:
Ranks of Nobility:
Dukes
Marquesses
Earls
Viscounts
Barons

Business Class/High wealth

Second Tier:
Middle Class

Third Tier:
Peasants
Servants

(still in progress for now)
This will work on a reward system. The more you post and the better you post you will be given a certain amount of points. If you godmod, harass etc, your points will be deducted and you will be dropped from the higher classes to lower ones.

EX: If you start out as a peasant you can work your way up to wealthy business class. Or vice versa.

You can also buy moves for your character that will help you along the way. If you are an angel or demon parts of your memory are also up for grabs.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 27, 2009)

It was the dead of night. Viscount Alexander Gorben and five other distinguished members of the Royal British Paranormal Society were crouched in an undignified manner, hiding in shrubberies planted around the tomb of Baron Mundegarde, where scattered reportings of a strange demon-like creature had focused.

"We've been at this for the better part of a week now, chap," one of Alexander's colleagues whispered to him. "We've been out here every night, and have seen nothing. Not even a whisper of anything that could remotely or mistakenly be construed as otherworldly. I'm afraid that all our findings thus far are staggeringly normal. How much longer are we to keep up this facade?"

"Until the demon shows itself," Alexander replied, determined. "You've heard the accounts. By all our research, it can be no other thing. If you would rather return to your luxurious estate and involve yourself with balls and tea parties, then by all means. But I shall remain here."

Alexander's colleague said nothing and returned to his place.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 27, 2009)

The night air seemed calm and the moon was high in the dark sky. Clouds hung out near the moon and played it's role in the night sky. Everybody was in their beds sleeping and having sweet dreams. The only ones out were people on patrol, or either getting into some kind of mischief. The animals suddenly went silent. Nothing could be heard from the forest now. Complete silent was penetrating the air. A bright light was suddenly in the sky and soon it had died down only a few seconds later. A few seconds later a shadow went across the moon in the night sky. It could have been a witch, but the thing seemed celestial. Sparkles had followed after the figure as if it had it's own tail like a comet. Whatever it was it had gone as fast as it came. It was only beginning of the night though.

The town was the town where the Queen herself lived. The great town of England. A shadow went across the sky. The light was bright, yet seemed to be covered around darkness. As soon as it came it was gone. It was calm a few more minuets before the animals were making their midnight sounds. A small tremor could be heard. It was hardly noticeable. Water splashes could be heard. A dark shape floats to the surface and makes its way down river into the city. Finally it lands on one of the banks with a loud splash. It seemed to be a person. The person had long, white/blue hair and her cloths seemed to be of nobility, or even royalty. Silks like that were hard to come by. The other features couldn't really be seen....so far. Water drenched her and her body seemed to have the air of beauty that was bestowed upon the angels themselves. The moonlight showed her white hair and pale features. This didn't seem just a ordinary human.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 27, 2009)

"Wait a moment..." the Viscount said, holding up a finger and looking up at a particular point in the sky. "Wait a moment."

"For what?" asked another colleague. "Don't tell me you saw something."

"As a matter of fact, I think... I did," he said distractedly. A low, rolling sound, barely audible, permeated through the ground.

"Well, that does it," the Viscount said, brushing himself off. "Something unusual is happening in the center of town."

"What did you see?" Asked his colleague again, impatiently.

"A bright light, in the sky. Only for a moment though. Not like a shooting star, or a firecracker. This was more like... an isolated glow. Like something descending to our world from another plane. That tremor, the one just now, had to be related to it."

"Let someone else take care of it," a third colleague said sleepily. "I'm sure it was nothing. Just a couple of coincidences, that's all."

"What is the First Rule of the Royal British Paranormal Society?" the Viscount asked. "I'll remind you: There are no coincidences."

"I thought the first rule was that membership fees were due the fifteenth of the month," he said.

"Well, Giller, if you're so keen on staying, then you can monitor the tomb while the rest of our party escorts me to town," Alexander said in a huff, signaling for a stagecoach. One pulled over, large enough to take the five of them to London. "Gentlemen, we're off."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 27, 2009)

Slowly the air remained calm again. The london air was so quiet it could seem the whole town could've heard the large splash of water that the young girl had made. For only a few minuets her body glowed with a heavenly light. All of a sudden the light stopped and it seemed it was just a normal human. Half of her was in the water, and the other half was on the hard, cold rocks. The body looked as if it was dead perhaps. The only sign of life was a small up and down motion of her back.

Her body was soaked, and both her cloths and hair clung to the pale, fragile skin. Her blue/silver hair seemed to be able to tickle her lower back. From what you could tell she was wearing cloths that seemed she could pop out of royal class. Her sleeves extended out a little bit past her fingers and the ends seemed to be longer as seen in most storybooks about elves, or of the higher ranks. It was white, with a beautiful design on it that seemed it was hand sewn, and would've taken hours to do even if it was made by the best. The front part was in a low v neck that complimented her chest. The dress itself seemed like a compliment of it's own. On her neck looked an expensive choker with rare jewels. On the inside seemed a sewing of some letters. A name perhaps. 

A tiny groan could be heard coming from the girl, and a slight twitch of the fingers. A shiver ran through her spine, and she felt a feeling she felt so long ago. It was strange, but very familiar. Still she didn't move as if she was in some sort of daze.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 27, 2009)

It was not a long journey to the place where Alexander had seen the light in the sky. He felt almost as if tonight, he were playing the part of one of those three kings so long ago who had recognized the sign of angels descending from heaven to meet with the son of God.

A large splash echoed through the empty streets. Whatever this phenomenon was, its presence would most likely be discovered in the ornate fountain that decorated the center of Market Square.

"My friends," Alexander said dramatically as they approached the fountain. "We have come out this night seeking demons. It is my strong belief that what we are about to witness shall prove to be something quite the opposite."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 27, 2009)

(Im in river btw.xD)
The water continues to pass by her feet. Slowly she managed to drag herself onto the rocks fully and curl up in a ball. It seemed to be a normal reaction to the cold. Her arms wrapped around her legs and she shivered. Her eyes still remained closed as if they had been glued shut forever. The girls lips were blue, and her body pale. The water seemed to not help at all. Her cloths still clung to her.

There were voices up above. A little ways away, near the river was a fountain which some strange young men seemed to be interested in. It didn't seem to concern her. Well, to a point it didn't. She licked her cold lips and slowly opens her eyes just a bit. It was filled with color, and it all seemed so familiar. Another shiver hit her body again but this time she didn't bother to hug her knees, or curl up. Her eyes closed again and the moonlight started to bathe her. (sorry so short, making a profile for another rp)


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"I... um... well... Alex?" one of the men said. "There's nothing here."

"Nonsense!" The Viscount said, scouring the fountain. "This has to be it! It's perfect!"

"Well, I think that's the end of our adventure for the night," said another. "I'm not swimming in a dirty fountain for the sake of pursuing religious dogma."

"No one saw that light but you, Gorben," said another colleague of his. "Maybe you should get home and have some rest yourself."

"Laugh at me all you want," the Viscount replied. He had rolled up his pants and was now wading in the fountain, examining the base. "I'm not going home tonight until I uncover at least one as-of-yet unverified universal truth. I shouldn't expect any less of you."

"Good night, Alex," the last sighed, and everyone went home.

"Fine!" He called out after them. "When I document the first verified account of extraplanar life, it will be in my name alone! The Gorben Account! Oh, how I'd love to see the look on- dear lord, who is this?" 

For the first time, the Viscount's attention was turned to the west. The moon itself seemed to be spotlighting a female figure on the bank of the nearby river. He could make out her dress and her hair, soaked as they were, and both unlike any he had seen before. Alexander gently and carefully approached the figure, fearing that any sudden move might startle her. 

_This is it,_ he thought, his pulse racing. _My life's work has all led up to this very moment... oh dear, is she breathing?_

Upon closer inspection, the Viscount quickly came to a a series of conclusions. First, and unrelated to the following points, she was staggeringly beautiful- if you were into that sort of thing. Second, the light he had seen could have, indeed, been this very person falling from the sky. As ridiculous a thought as it seemed in his head. If this was an angel, though, she lacked any sort of visible wings to speak of- the tremor must have been her falling into the river. Hence the wet clothing. The splashes could have been an attempt to right herself, but after a fall like that...

"I must take her home right away," the Viscount muttered. His home was not far away, and he did not wish to be asked any questions by nosy drivers and passersby. Not only could this girl's life be at stake, but this could also be a world-changing discovery hanging in the balance. He gingerly attempted to carry her.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

Her ears picked up a little sound. Footsteps were coming towards her. She moved her head sideways so she could get a look at the person. It was in the shadows, and it spooked her a bit since she inched back a little so fast.Her hand touched the water again and she pulled it back with a shiver. Her violet eyes set upon the man as he walks into the light. He didn't seem harmful but she didn't know what to think of him. Water was dripping from her wet cloths and hair. 

A shiver pulsed through her spine and she instinctively hugged her arms. A weird sensation tickled her nose and a sneeze hopped out. It seems she might be getting sick, or was either just too cold. He was even close now and even managed to pick her up without her noticing. She seemed very light. She was going to protest but a sudden warmth was coming from his body so she chose not to. Her eyes started to close and body started to relax.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

The first thing that the Viscount noticed upon picking her up was how cold and wet she was- but that was to be expected. What surprised him was how easy she was to carry. Not that she looked very heavy, mind you- she was just less cumbersome to lift than a person should be. He was relieved that he was able to feel her slow, rhythmic breathing- whatever had happened to this girl, it wasn't fatal. Moments later, they had arrived home.

"Welcome home, Master Gorben," greeted the night porter at his manor. "I trust your expedition was rewarding- sir, is that a woman?"

"She's very ill," Alexander said, soaked from the knees down from his adventure in the fountain, dirty from hiding in the graveyard, and exhilirated at the prospect of what this girl's presence could mean in the grand scheme of things. He laid her down on a fine, leather armchair in the sitting room, getting it sopping wet in the process. "I found her by the river bank. Make up a room for her at once."

"Right away, Master Gorben," the porter said. He turned for a moment. "Is the lady a... ahh... friend of yours?" he asked hopefully. 

"The room, Henry," Alexander reminded him.

"Of course sir," he said, and hurried to the maid's chamber. Everyone in the manor had been waiting for the Viscount to show interest in a lady. The house had been awfully still since the sudden passing of Alexander's parents, and the family had an unlucky history of early deaths as the result of ghastly accidents. Some feared that despite being only twenty, if Alexander did not choose a bride soon, there would be no heir to the nobility.

Henry sighed. Of course, it didn't matter how stunning this mysterious guest was- appearance and status meant nothing to the Viscount. The master would never show interest in anyone to any extent outside the scope of his odd little ghost hunting club.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

She had clung to him a bit as he carried her to his luxurious house. He was so warm and she couldn't help it. Along the way she had fallen asleep. In her sleep she heard a different voice. Two men had a conversation. Not long after she woke up to being placed in front of a fire. The thing she was sitting on was comfortable and nearly made her want to fall asleep again, but she decided not to. 

Upon inspection of this house there was fancy items, and many rarities that would be hard to come by. It seemed this viscount was into some paranormal studies as well. Just like when she was alive she didn't want to seem nosy. The angel pulls her legs up and her feet disappear as was hugging her knees on the chair. This place seemed different. From what she saw before she fell asleep in his arms the town was run down and poor. This house was different. Maybe this was the rich part of the neighborhood. 

The angel wanted to know who this man was, and why she trusted him so easily. It would seem more convenient if she knew what he name was at least. Just then a hand reached up and stroked the jewels on her choker. On the inside was a engraving of her full name in a fancy writing. The fire seemed to hypnotize her eyes with its dancing of red and yellow. It felt warm too. Not like the human, but a different warm. 

A smile played itself onto her lips as she stared at it. It was both beautiful and dangerous. It was then a yawn was seen gracing her innocent face. Her eyelids drooped some as she rubbed them in a child-like manner. She was rather short, so it did look kind of cute.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

Moments later, the Viscount walked at a hurried pace back to the sitting room, having changed into bedclothes. "How's our girl doing, Henry?" he asked aloud- with a start, he realized that the girl was awake, her attention wandering to each extraworldly curiosity he kept on display.

"Oh! You're alright! Thank the stars," he said. putting an emphasis on the word "stars." Maybe she would get the hint that he had seen her signal, if that was what she had intended. "You gave me quite a fright. I found you passed out in the river. My name is Alex, and this is my home. You are welcome to stay as long as you need," he added hurriedly. He had not been prepared for a scenario where his guest would awaken before morning. As with most unexpected social encounters, the Viscount was visibly shaken.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

Her attention was suddenly pulled away from the surroundings, and onto the vicount. He seemed awfully shaky. "Are you all right?" she asked as if bt instinct. Her voice was soft and elegant. Just like most middle and high class. Her violet eyes looked at his face and her face seem calm. When he offered his home she smiled friendly to the shaken viscount. 

"Thank you for taking me from outside. It was quite uncomfortable. Those things I was laying on." She thought about his offer to stay here. She remembered nothing from before she woke up and met this guy. Or her own name for that matter. Her hair was getting a slight wave from it being soaked moment earlier, and her elegant dress seemed to still be cleaned despite laying in the river. 

Not long before she thought that that the man offered his name. In respect it was nice to give a name back, but she didn't remember it. "I'm sorry" she said with  rather shameful look and looked at the ground. "I do not remember what I am called." The viscount was still noticeably shaking. Maybe he just wasn't a people person.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

The Viscount couldn't help laughing. "Rocks," he said. "They were rocks. And I'm fine, thank you. Never better." Of course she couldn't remember anything! Just his luck! Even if she were some otherworldly being, there was no way she would be able to confirm it. Well, what choice did he have? He would just have to look after her until she recovered her memory.

"Don't worry. I think you may have fallen from somewhere. You'll remember eventually, I'm sure. In the mean time, though, we have to call you something..." he looked at her closely for the first time. If she were of this world, then someone would be here soon to claim her. No one could be this beautiful and alone, from his limited experience. Something caught his eye, though- a name engraved in the back of her choker.

"Roslyn Renee Asher," he read. "It's written on your choker. Does that mean anything to you?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

She watches him inspect her choker and blinks "Roslyn Renee Asher?" she mutters out loud with some wonderment and relaxes. "It rings a bell." She did have to admit that. It sounded very familiar after all. "Okay" she nods with a slight smile the looks at the fire. "I'll go by Roslyn then. It does sound like a pretty name" She said with a slight smile before a yawn overtook her once more. The couch was all soggy, and her cloths still clung to her. 

Anyone could tell by the way she wiggled every few seconds that the cling was started to irritate her. Her hair was mostly dry now, and it was only her cloths being stubborn. "Yea rocks" she said in comment to his earlier laughing. Her eyelids seem to feel heavier to her. The chair was starting to get uncomfortable so she stands up slowly. For a second there it looked like she was going to fall. Another yawn escaped.  

Roslyn gets closer to the fire and kneels down. Her hands were on her knees and her  large sleeves seemed to eat her hands. You could only see a a few of her toes out of the end of her dress. She was getting a bit tired. Even at the river she was tired, but couldn't possibly fall asleep there.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Right then. Roslyn. We should probably get you out of those clothes. Er, I mean, into a dry set, that is," he added hurriedly. "There should be a cloth to dry yourself with and a robe set up in the guest room. I'm no doctor, but I'll have one over to look at you tomorrow, if you wish. Maybe you should get some rest until then- unless you would like anything? Tea? Cakes?"

The young Viscount was very embarrassed right now and a little afraid- the thought was occuring to him that in all likelihood, this was somebody's daughter- a noble, judging from the clothes. What if they were out looking for her? And if she was a noble, what was she doing in the Market Square in the middle of the night? And how would anyone find her here? He nervously shifted his weight from leg to leg. He hoped dearly that she would say something soon.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

She listened to him ramble on and on and it made her giggle just a bit. "It would be nice to get out of these cloths." she said with a slight hurry then stood up. "It would also be good to sleep. " she added with a smile then walks around just a bit. "Where is the guest room at?" she asks with some curiosity. This house did seem really big and it even had servants. It must hold a lot of rooms. This man was from first class it seemed. 

Almost as if he had said the magic words she turns around and looks at him when he said the words 'tea' and 'cakes'. When she was alive before she did enjoy drinking and eating sweets. It was strange how she never got fat, or got any kinds of cavities from it when she did manage to get some. She smiles at those words just slightly and then turns back around with a calm face. Roslyn did hope to get to sleep some time soon. It felt like forever since she had slept.

(sleepy time. Night)


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Immediately to your right," Alexander said, satisfied that he had an answer. He was being quizzed on the layout of his house. That he knew. "It's impossible to miss. My servants have provided you with a bell- whenver you wish, you may use it to summon a chambermaid and request anything. I hope you sleep well," he said, and turned heel off to sleep himself.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

"Thank you" she said with a tiny bow and waltzed off to the chamber in where she would be sleeping. The hallway was kind of lit, but most of it was dim. The wallpaper, and hallway themselves seemed overdone and excellent. At once there was a right and she immediately took it and even found her room. Upon opening it it seemed like a normal room. If you were a rich kid that is. 

On the bed lay the cloths that she could change out of. It was a night gown kind of sort. The robe as in a Victorian fashion and it seemed to be a new design. Slowly she managed to slide off the wet dress and slip into the robe. The robe was white, and had a v neck. The dress that she had just popped out of she laid across a chair so it would dry out. A little fire had been lit in the corner of the room. Probably a servants doing. As soon as she laid down and snuggled herself under the covers it wasn't long before the sand man took over.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

That night, the Viscount had a disturbing dream.

The Viscount was back at the tomb of Baron Mundegarde. As by the fountain, all of his colleagues had abandoned him to retire for the evening. As soon as they were gone, a terrifying figure emerged from the tomb: it seemed to be the Baron himself, flesh decaying, eyeballs rotted away, and wearing the sickly grin of rigor mortis. It turned its grotesque head towards Alexander, and to his horror, the young Viscount soon recognized the man to be who he really was:

It was his father.

Alexander woke up in a cold sweat. It was still the middle of the night. Strangely, he was worried about Giller, who he had left to monitor the tomb. What if something had happened to him? He silently assured himself that Giller was seven years his senior and far more experienced in matters paranormal- if there was a demon there at all, he could handle himself.

On that train of thought, Alexander's mind turned to the girl. Curiosity piqued, he arose from his bed and fetched the latest edition of the Nobility Directory from his study and looked up the House of Asher.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

It didn't take long for her to fall asleep at all. She had strange dreams. It was night time in the streets of London, and she was dreaming of herself drowning. She had woken up several times in the night in a sweat and went right back to sleep soon after. One dream was really odd though.

_It was a rainy night and she was watching herself sitting in a chair in a middle class home. Thunder made it's way into the sky which made her jump a few times in surprise. In came a man with tall stature and seemed to be an high class. Of nobility perhaps. In a quick second she shot out of her chair and rushed to hug him with a happy smile on her face. Then thunder clashed and blood spewed. All went dark and you couldn't see who, or what had died. _

It was then she woke up with a start. Roslyn was breathing heavily and took a deep breath. After sitting up she had calmed down. Dreams were scary sometimes she guessed. It only seemed that the morning hours had arrived not too long ago. Roslyn gets out of bed and looks out the window. It was a beautiful view. It somehow reminded her of something. Pushing the thought aside she goes to the door and rests her hand on the knob, but doesn't open it just yet.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

The dawn had already broken in Alexander's lengthy and mad search to find any documented nobility by the name of Asher. The last trace of it he could find was in a very old edition of the directory... but there she was. Roslyn Renee, plain as day. According to the book, Roslyn was murdered by a jealous lover at the tender age of 17... twenty-nine years ago. 

Alexander's heart leaped into his throat. _A spirit,_ he thought. _A spirit in my house. This is it. She died, descended from Heaven, and now she lives again. No wonder she was so easily carried... but no. I'm getting ahead of myself. She may not be this Roslyn. Perhaps a relative. A niece named in her honor. Roslyn may not be her name at all- perhaps she is merely wearing this departed girl's choker. I assume too much._

"Anything for breakfast, Master Gorben?" Alexander's butler opened the door to his study, having noticed the light coming from the room.

"Just a tea, thank you," he said, distracted. He was determined to find out more about this lover, and perhaps Renee's fiancee as well. She responded well when he mentioned the name on her choker- perhaps this would aid in recovering her memory further. "And please, let no one in my study until I leave. I have very important work to do today. Oh, except, of course, for our guest, if she is looking for me."

"She, sir?" The butler asked, a small smile on his face.

"Not THAT sort of she," Alexander said distastefully. "Get your head out of the gutter, Martin."

"I was only considering the Master's-"

"Yes, yes, I need a wife, time's running out. Not this one. Not any of them. At least not yet. I have... matters I wish to attend to before I settle down, as it were."

"Of course, sir. Dreadfully sorry, sir. If it pleases the Master, I will not travel down this particular line of inquiry again without your expressed permission."

"Thank you, Martin," Alexander said. And he returned to his research.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

After a few moments she opened the door and walked out into the hallway. Servants were out and about. When they saw her they had smiled, giggled, and then scurried off. People were strange. Her hair was now fully dry and it was wavy near the bottom, only due to the gravity. She was still in the sleeping robe when she walks out into the main hall and looks around. 

She wasn't that far from his study. Roslyn see's the outside and started to head over toward a window that was covered with a blind. Upon opening it she views the outside. The towns people were all about doing their business. Some were dressed in poor cloths, others like prostitutes,  and very few normal or in upper class. This place seemed alien to her, but at the same time so familiar.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A drawing of the Asher family was in the very back of where the young viscount was reading. There was a mother, and a father who looked poor. Their daughter looked as if she stepped out of a storybook. Beside the family was a tall man in excellent cloths. He looked familiar to any who saw the picture, or heard of his fate. There was a few other children in the picture. Twins. They were beside their parents. It was noted that they did not survive past the age of ten. Due to a illness. Whether this was information regarding her it was interesting. (dun dun dunn lol)


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"HA! This is exactly what I need!" The viscount gently tore the picture out of the directory and folded it neatly into his nightshirt's front pocket. "When Roslyn awakens, I'll find out whether anyone in this portrait jogs her memory. In the meantime, perhaps I should change into something a bit more... becoming."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

Roslyn closed the curtain and steps away from it. She had gone to the door the was about to open it when a crash was heard and someone was pulling her away from the door. "Tis not safe for this time o' day miss. 'specially not in those cloths." said the maid. She looked about seventeen and had a overworked face. On the floor was broken shards of glass and some tea that she was told to deliver to the master. Quickly she began to kneel over and pick up the shards of glass.

Roslyn kneels over and starts to help her. The maid started to protest a little about her helping clean up her mess, but was quickly defeated when she had said 'I don't mind. It would go faster with the two of us anyways." She had gotten a few cuts on her hand from the glass and the maid started to freak out some. "Ah?! Your hand. The masters going to kill me!" Warm red liquid dripped out of one cut that lay on her palm. Forgetting the tea on the ground she used the rag that she was to use on the tea, and dabs at her hand in a slight, but gentle rush. A pain was going through where the cuts were.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 28, 2009)

Stevie was up and wandering the streets of town. He didn't have to work today, so had a free schedule. Obviously, he did not want to be at home, what with his mother being such an idiot. As he walked, he came across a fountain. Stevie gazed into the water for a bit, viewing the reflection of the sky.

He reached into his pocket and pulled out a single coin. "May something exciting happen today." He wished and flipped the coin. It spun into the air before plopping into the fountain. It landed on what would be considered the 'heads' side.

After making his wish at the fountain, Stevie continued his wandering through the streets, hoping just as he had wished to the fountain, that something exciting would happen.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Well, Roslyn, I think you'll be happy to know that I've taken another stab at those memories you're missing- sweet heavens, what happened to your hands?" Alexander asked. "Are you alright?"

He was wearing some gentlemanly attire suited for walking about town, as he knew not where they days adventures would take him. He was also sporting his trademark wooden cane with a golden demon head. Cane in hand, he ran over to his injured guest. It appeared she was bleeding. _Well, that's one for human,_ he thought disappointingly.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

The maid bows "I'm sorry sir it's my fault." she said with a hurry then quickly picked up the tray that held that broken glass and rushed away. "Hm? Yes I would imagine I am okay. It doesn't hurt that much." she said then stood up. Roslyn wipes some blood up and smiles. "Anyways" she mumbles and hides her hands underneath the sleeves. 

"Oh?" she blinks then looks at his attire. "Are you going somewhere today?" she asks and smiles. "Out there?" she motions to the door. His cloths were really fancy and stuff, while she was still in her nightwear. She turns around again and peeks outside once more.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Yes..." he said distractedly. "I was going to fetch a friend of mine- a doctor- who may be able to help you with your memory. I did some research myself on the House of Asher myself- your family, I assume- to see if I could find anything that could be of aid to you. One moment..."

He rifled through his pockets, eventually producting the enigmatic portrait.

"Here," he said, giving it awkwardly to Roslyn's uninjured hand. "Does anyone in this picture seem familiar to you?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

She listens to him, then watches him bring out a old painting. "Hm?" she muttered as she looks at the painting. She looks at the at deeply for a few moments then shakes her head. "I do not recognize anybody in this photo except that man" she said with a point to a man in extravagant clothing. "He's the only one that looks familiar. The others I do not know." Roslyn looks back outside and slightly smiles. 

She had given the painting back to him and started to people watch. It was a interesting thing to do, but there were so many different kinds of people. "A doctor? Who might help with memory loss? I don't understand." Roslyn said then stands up fully and sets her violet eyes on him. "Can a doctor really restore old memories?? If so then lets go" she gave a tiny hint of a smile and was about to open the front door. 

She was still in her night cloths, and she tried to open it with her damaged hand, which made her recoil a bit. "Ow" she mumbled slightly.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Please, stay in bed," Alexander said hurriedly. "I don't want to risk having you travel. There still could be something wrong. Please, stay in bed and I'll fetch the doctor myself."

_I don't want her leaving this manor until I know whether she's really a spirit,_ he thought. _I'm not allowing this opportunity to slip through my fingers. I'll call on Giller, and he'll examine her to see if my suspicions are well-founded._


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

"Are you sure?" she asks with a slight pout. "Well I do feel kind of tired I suppose. Just hurry back okay?" she said then turns around to walk toward the room again. Roslyn disappears behind the corner and enters her room. For a few minuets she laid against the door. Something didn't feel right really, but she didn't really know why she felt that way. Either way this was a shelter for her.

Roslyn goes to the window and opens it. Fresh air hits her face and tango's with her hair. The morning air was always chilly. Upon looking out she see's a man that had just tossed a coin into a fountain. "What was he doing?". She accidentally leans over too far and lets out a yelp before managing to get herself back in. Roslyn stands up strait and then leans upon the ledge while looking out.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2009)

A clash of steel was the only the sound in the room.  It reverberated off the walls echoing back to the pair in the middle.  “Give it up…”  the red head growled.

“Never…”  the blonde answers in return as they both groan while pushing away.  They charge once more the swords slashing and meeting time and time again.

“You’re getting better Kiya…”  The red head grins at her.

“Damn right.  I will beat you this time Heather…”  Kiya glared, once again the swords sung on contact.

“That’s a laugh.  Just try it!”  Heather snapped pushing her assault again.

Over and over the clanging echoed around the room before the really pushed causing them to lock leaving their faces only inches apart.  Their chests heaved from the exertion while their breath mingled.  Green eyes returned the glare of the wine ones before her as they stood like statues, swords pressed together with agonizing strength.

“Just give in and we will be done…”  Heather said a harsh chuckle in her voice.

“I won’t.  Not again…” Kiya gave her response not moving her eyes.

“Alright girls!  Enough!”  The tall slender man said with a clap of his hands.  “Your father won’t pay me if you kill each other.”  he glanced the pair unmoving before him.  “I said enough!”

“He’s right.  Papa would be angry…”  Heather smiled leaning forward and giving Kiya a quick kiss on the lips then laughs at her sisters horrified expression.

“Why must you do things like that!”  Kiya said backing away.

“Because you always fall for it.  And, it’s fun!”  Heather walked over setting her sword down and grabbing a towel.

“You’re a bitch…”  Kiya stuck out her tongue causing them to both burst out in giggles.

“So I have been told.”  Heather said through her chuckles.

“Alright ladies.  That was excellent!  You’re getting much better Kiya!  And, you Heather are a prize as always.”  He grinned at the pair and nodded.  “Same time same place.  I will leave you now.”  the man bowed and walked out of the room.  A double clap could be heard just outside the door.

“The best part…”  Kiya said smiling while the two big tubs were brought in along with steaming hot buckets of water.

Two young women approached them and curtsied while unlacing the girls corsets.  “What should we do after this?”  Kiya asked her sister while raising her arms and turning so she could be undressed.

Heather shrugged while she stepped out of her under things.  “Let’s go find some trouble…”

“Why does that make me nervous?”  Kiya said following her sister’s lead and walking to the tubs.  They both chuckled as they slid into the deep tubs of water.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 30, 2009)

"I'm not exactly sure what it is you want me to look for..." Giller said skeptically as the Viscount escorted him into the manor. "She does bleed, after all, and it seems that she can be injured, and requires sleep... that bends a few cardinal rules about spirits."

"But then, there's the fact that she dies thirty years ago," Alex reminded him. "I think that's the important part."

"Again, you don't know that for sure. The choker could have-"

"Yes, the thought occurred to me," Alexander groaned. "But it's still a chance, isn't it? Here." He handed Giller the portrait with the man Roslyn recognized. "See if you can find out who this fellow is. She seems to remember him."

"Well, I guess I ought to take a look at her," Giller resigned. "You did drag me all the way here from my morning tea."

"Roslyn," Alexander said, knocking at her door. "I've brought Dr. Giller to see you. May we enter?"


----------



## EPIC (Jun 30, 2009)

Vincent was taking his usual walk around the city. He loved the energy of it and, besides, he rarely does a thing back at home, so this was needed. The rustle and bustle of the town seemed to move him, it all energized him to do... something. Yet, he continued walking in his thoughts, "Hmmm... Kiya and Heather... those chicks have been on my mind since Liabell mentioned them to me." 

Just a few days ago, Vincent was eating his lunch with his family. It was a large table that the family, strangely, all sit together in on one side. Above the table was a large, bright, golden chandelier hanging from the ceiling that was painted with portraits of angels. Liabelle, the current head maid who was formerly under the tutelage of Vincent's mother, came in and served Vincent some tea. She smiled, thinking about the message that she was about to give him, "Master Vincent, I have something to tell you..." she said softly in his ear.
"Liabelle, you can stop calling me 'master'." He told her as if she called him that a thousands times.
"But, Master, I... never mind, but I wanted to tell you about the twin sisters of the Reynold family." 
Vincent raised an eyebrow as he took a sip of his tea, raising his full intention to the news. "The sisters are the next baronesses-to-be under Baron Reynold." Liabelle continued. "They are the target of many mens' eyes."
"Really?" Vincent asked, trying to sound indifferent to the news. "How am I supposed to be concerned with this?"
"You will be soon..." Liabell left to her other chores, leaving Vincent extremely curious about the girls.

Back in present time, Vincent, too caught in his thoughts, ran into a woman seemingly in her 20s, "Sorry, ma'am." He said as backed up a few inches.
"Its okay, I don't..." The woman opened her eyes to see Vincent. Supposedly, Kiya and Heather weren't the only eye- catchers, "Vincent? Vincent Dowe? Oh my goodness, I never thought I would meet you in the flesh. It is such a pleasure to meet you."  
Vincent took her hand and kissed, "Please, the pleasure is all mine." He said, cool and suave. The woman hyperventilated with excitement and nearly fainted. Vincent grabbed her before she fell to the ground, making it seem more of a dream to her in real life than in her sleep. After finally saying bye to the woman, he continued in his walk. Really, he couldn't believe how much attention he was attracting.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 1, 2009)

Roslyn was dozing off whenever the viscount had gotten back. _Knock knock knock _ It had her jump. It appeared that the guy was back. The person who was taking care of her. Roslyn sits upon the bed and swings her legs a bit. "Your back already?" she asks slightly which was then followed by a 'come in'.

The doctor seemed to be with him like he had said. Dr. Giller would be examining her right? She didn't feel sick, or injured. As she looks down at the hand she had injured on the glass she could see that it was wrapped up carefully in bandages. It made her smile some. She still seemed to be in her nightgown when they had opened it. Roslyn looks up with a slight smile on her face. Her violet eyes set upon them. 

Roslyn was sitting on the bed with her hands in her lap.

(sorry i took so long, was at a friends house)


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 4, 2009)

"Doctor Giller is a close friend of mine, Roslyn. I have told him everything you have told me. He will just be running a few routine examinations. I trust you will cooperate with him? I only have your best in mind. I'll be right outside. Doctor patient confidentiality, and all that." Alexander walked out in a hurry. Even though Giller was a close friend, he wasn't used to thinking of him as a "doctor." The profession was just so... _human._ He would be lying if he said that didn't bother him. Nevertheless, the true purpose of this exam was anything but mundane, With any luck, Giller would emerge with concrete evidence that his new guest was not what she seemed.

"Right. Well," Giller began, clearing his throat. He had never run an examination on what could be an angel or a spirit before. Maybe he could check her for unusual markings. Wings, maybe? "I suppose we should begin, shall we? Please take off your clothes."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 5, 2009)

Roslyn looks to them with only a hint of a smile and listens to what the Viscount had said. His friend was a doctor, and he was going to do a examination on her. That didn't sound too bad. Though she did hope it won't hurt. It was then the viscount left. Was he not going to observe it? He was mighty curious about her, and he even went out of his way to find a doctor that could examine her 'wounds'. _'"I suppose we should begin, shall we? Please take off your cloths."'_

She looks toward him. If she was a normal human then it would've sounded a bit wrong. "Okay" she nods after a few seconds and proceeds to undress out of the nightgown that the Viscount had lent her. Roslyn then puts it on the bed and looks toward the doctor with curiosity. How did these examinations go anyways? The bandage that her hand was wrapped in was hardly covered in blood at all. Only a few dots here in there.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 5, 2009)

Giller examined her in every way he could, but could find few things remarkable. There was the hair, though, which didn't seem entirely normal for a human being, and the sensation he got around her that just suggested that _she didn't belong here._ For the most part, though, she seemed entirely normal. That is, until he had a scale brought into the room and measured her weight.

"This... this can't be right," Giller stammered. "Ms. Asher... are you certain that you are on the scale?" The weights had not moved a single millimeter.

The viscount, who had been patiently listening outside the door, suddenly lit up. Of course! He had barely felt her when he had carried her home last night, if at all. In fact, there was no struggle to speak of. He had just _felt_ her presence in his arms. All he actually carried was the weight of the clothes. Why had he not realized this before? It was just such a foreign concept to him. He felt a little dizzy with excitement.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2009)

The girls bathed and soaked away the sweat and aches from the last four hours of training.  “Sometimes I think we do this to much…” Kiya moaned sinking deeper into the water.

“Speak for yourself.  I find it exhilarating…”  Heather chuckled as she leaned back placing her hands on the top of the wooden tub.

“Yeah you would…” Kiya returned blowing a few bubbles after sinking a little farther into the water.

“Oh come on.  Stop your whining and lets go for a bit…”  Heather said standing quickly enough to cause the water to slop over the side.

“Why do you have to make a mess…”  Kiya said standing also, but at a much slower pace.

It takes a good fifteen minutes for the woman to help them dress but they finally get done.  “Alright let’s go.  Maybe get some lunch.”  Heather smiles as the last lace is tied on Kiya.

“Right okay.  Where?”  Kiya asked grabbing her small purse and heading to the door.

The walked outside and Heather begins to lead.  “I know the perfect place…” she smiles at her sister as they begin to walk through the crowds.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 5, 2009)

Roslyn did just as she was told. The doctor seemed normal, but what did all of this have to do with her memory? It spaced out a few times as the doctor tinkered with the scale. As soon as he said something she looks to him and blinks. The scale wasn't seem to be moving. It was true she was light, and she hadn't eaten much of anything yet at all. In fact she did feel just a bit hungry.

"Isn't it supposed to be that way Doctor? Is that a problem?" she shows a frown on her face and looks toward him. "But also doctor" She continues. "What does this have to do with my memory loss?" the scale didn't seem normal at all. It looked like a weird thing with some weights upon it. Roslyn looks to him with blinking eyes.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 5, 2009)

"Memory loss, yes," Giller said, rubbing his chin. "This has just been a routine physical examination. We'll get to that now." He scribbled some notes and had Roslyn put her clothes back on.

"Now, let's talk about what you can remember. Most cases of memory loss I've experienced only involve people and places... but you seem to have forgotten basic things like, well, what rocks are, and this scale. I fear your amnesia may be much deeper than most. It would help me to know what you can recall from before Alex discovered you. Anything at all... even the most basic detail. Or," he added, "even if it doesn't seem to make any sense. Especially that, actually. Hmm?"

"Master, can I get you any-" the chambermaid said in the sitting room.

"SHH!" the Viscount spat, his ear to Roslyn's door. "I'm fine. Go away. This is very important."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 6, 2009)

Roslyn watches him during the entire physical examination and soon after put some cloths on. The doctor seemed to have brought out a notebook of some sorts. Roslyn hangs her legs off the bed and dangles them. "Well" she begins to think, but no words followed. Until a few minuets "I did have a strange dream of this one guy the Viscount showed a picture of. A really tall fancy man. Blood was everywhere if i remember" she said to him. "Other then that I don't remember much, except instinct of course. Er... kind of."

Roslyn watches him scribble some notes down. Even before she spoke he had scribbled something. This was to help with her memory loss after all. Well, hopefully it was. There was a faint whisper outside of the door, followed by a shh. It made her smile just a bit before having it disappear. Roslyn leaps off the bed and walks over to the window. So many towns people. Though two girls didn't seem like the rest. Maybe they were from a high class. "Do you know who that man in the picture is doctor?" she asked him.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 6, 2009)

Giller wrote down a transcript of Roslyn's "dream." If she was, indeed, the Roslyn Renee Asher of 30 years ago, could this man have been her murderer?

"I am afraid I can't say for sure," Giller sighed. "But the Viscount and I have a theory. This man may have hurt you at some point in time... very badly. That may explain the blood in your dream. Do you think that could be possible?"

The Viscount had heard Roslyn's account on the other side of the door as well. There had been no blood in the picture he had showed her... Roslyn made this connection all on her own. _That's another point for spirit..._ he thought excitedly.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 6, 2009)

Roslyn listens to his explanation. "I do not know if he hurt me. The dream started all nice and calm. The man had walked in, and then I ran up to him. Not long after he was holding me tightly in a protective way. Then the blood started to spray and i see the two of us fall and it went blurry." A sad expression was on fer face for a minuet before she seemed to cheer up. 

"It was a awful dream and I kept having it, but it's probably from what the viscount showed me right?" she said with only a slight hint of cheer. "Somehow I wished i had met that man, but it feels like I already did. That's impossible thought isn't it?" she said as she turned back to the doctor. 

Roslyn had been watching those two girls walk through the crowds for only about a minuet before turning her attention to the doctor.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 6, 2009)

"Of course not, dear," Giller said. "After all, you appear to be seventeen years old, at the very least..." _Perhaps even 46..._ Giller thought. "Surely you must have met some people during that time. It is my belief that your subconscious is gathering fragments of your forgotten past. But let me get the Viscount into the room. He's known you a bit longer than I, and may have a more, er, informed opinion."

The doctor opened the door to summon the Viscount, who to Giller's surprise, had his ear to the door and fell through clumsily upon its opening.

"I was just, ah, um.... hm," the Viscount explained, getting himself back up.

Giller sighed. That's the Alex he knew. Did he honestly think the Viscount would just stand idly by while a living, breathing, sleeping, bleeding ghost might be in the other room?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 6, 2009)

She smiles at the doctor and then sits on the sill of her window. "I am sorry. I do not remember anyone. The only one that rings a bell is that man." she stated then sighs. She pulls her feet up on the window sill and relaxes. As the doctor talked about bringing the viscount in she soon heard a thud. Then a poor explanation from the Viscount. She hid a tiny smile. He seemed so curious about her. The viscount was rather interesting. 

As soon as he was in and settled she takes her eyes from the outside and looks toward Alex. "Do you know who that man was? In the picture?" she said with a face of a curious child. "He must have been someone important. Maybe i can talk to him too." she shrugs. Roslyn didn't know the truth. After all he had killed himself at her grave over thirty years ago. 

In the sun her hair took on a blueish tint. Somehow it even sparkled, but only just a little bit. You'd have to be close to see it. She then waited for her answers, and whatever test the doctor was going to throw at her next.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 7, 2009)

"Y-yes," Alex said, recollecting himself. "Well. If I had to guess, I'd say you have met that man you remember. And that he wasn't the person who hurt you. That person, the only one you can remember... was your fiancee."

It was now or never. The Viscount's primary goal was to learn more about the other world, and he was afraid of what the implications would be of revealing everything he knew, but he had decided that, spirit or not, Roslyn was at least at one point a human being, and deserved to be treated as such. He handed her the rest of the entry from the 29 year old directory.

"I'm so sorry to do this to you..." Alex said with pain in his eyes. "If this does trigger any memories, then I'm afraid they will only bring you pain. But I need to know what you can remember. I have to be honest with you, Rosie."

"A-Alex... wait!" Giller said. "Are you SURE you know what you're doing? This girl's weight... and her aura... and that hair..."

"I know what I'm doing, Giller," Alex said. "If... my guest wishes to cooperate, then so be it. But ultimately, it should be HER decision. Not mine, not yours, nor anyone in the Royal British Paranormal Society.

"Roslyn..." Alex said nervously. "This may sound crazy to you, but it is my sincere belief that you have been deceased for twenty-nine years."

It had been said. A tense silence swept the room.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 7, 2009)

"Dead? For twenty-nine years?" she muttered under her breath and shrugs. "It could be a possibility. Maybe it is. Maybe it isn't. Was I dead? And if so I was I brought back?" She was asking questions as if she were some sort of scientists. The see's the viscount hold out a journal to her. Roslyn watches it with blank eyes before reaching her hand out to grab it. 

Upon getting it she looks at the cover and inspects it. "This? What is this?" she mumbled then opens it. It revealed small paintings and lots of writing. "Is this where you got the picture? Of that family and the man whom you think is my fiancee?" Her eyes scan through the book. Her eyes soaked up the words and fancy writing. "Your right. It does sound crazy." She said as she looks at the last page where the painting had been replaced.

Roslyn brings it toward her face. "Why did I have that dream then Doctor? Does that mean that both I and my.... 'fiancee' got killed? Or died? Does that mean he is gone?" Her eyes seemed blank, except for the desire to know. She stared at the picture for awhile. "It is impossible for him to be my fiancee. He seems to be of the first class." She closed the book and closed her eyes. For a moment she was silent and her arm fell. Her body fell on the floor and she seemed to have passed out.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 7, 2009)

"Now you've done it," Giller glared at the Viscount disapprovingly. "She might never wake up, for all we know. She's probably going back now that she's been found out."

Roslyn. ROSLYN!" Alex shook her, and did everything he could to stir her. "Damn," he said. "I was afraid this might happen. Sent her into shock. Wonderful. The RBPS's first documented encounter with a spirit since the start of the rumored War in the Afterlife. And we find out nothing."

"Not nothing, chap," Giller said, attempting to cheer up the despondent Viscount. "I did manage to weigh the spirit and document my findings. That's never been done. We have more data now."

"A lot of good that'll do us," Alex groaned. He sat on the bed and cradled his head in his hands. "Let me know if you find another person who doesn't weigh anything at all."

"Alex..." Giller said.

"No more, Giller. Go back to the society and share what little information we've found. I'll look after Rosie. Maybe this can still be salvaged. But I want to be the one to explain everything to her. I've already made the commitment."

"Very well," Giller sighed. It was probably best to follow his advice. "Good luck to you then." 

The doctor retrieved his coat and his equipment and left Gorben Manor.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 7, 2009)

In her mind she was seeing that man. The one that the viscount said was her fiancee. It couldn't be true could it? That she was dead for twenty-nine years, and just now was back? Does that mean that her fiancee was dead as well? If anything that was a most likely case. She could hear low talking. Two people. The viscount and doctor. From what she heard the doctor had just left.

The rise and fall of her chest was steady and she seemed snug in the blankets that was on the bed. (he put her in the bed right ._.?) The viscount must have moved her there. Her mind went spiraling again wondering if this was true. It would be impossible for her to be dead. Right? She's human isn't she?

Roslyn was now fully conscious. She opened her eyes slowly and stared at the ceiling. It was then she noticed the viscount on the side of the bed. _Swoosh_ The sound of an arrow was heard. It was going into the room at high speed.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 7, 2009)

"OW!" the Viscount screamed as the arrow grazed his shoulder, planting itself in the wall behing him. Blood began to leak through his coat. The arrow glowed with an unearthly surs for several seconds, and then dulled.

"Who the devil would attack this manor?" He grunted, wrapping up his shoulder. Then he realized, in horror, that he may have just answered his own question. He was harboring what could, for all intents and purposes, be an angel, during an extraplanar war.

"Hide," he directed Roslyn. "Get to the cellar. If you see anyone on your way down, tell them to alert the authorities. GO!"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 7, 2009)

She instantly shoots up and grabs the arrow from the wall. Upon touching it her hands gave a faint glow until it receded seconds later. "This arrow" she said with her eyes wide. "Your shoulder!" she gasps and puts a gentle hand on the shoulder through a part of the covers. Blood seeped through just a bit and bloodied her hands. "Go? Why not just alert the officials myself? I'm not heartless enough to leave you here." she said.

A maid was outside of the door and heard his cry of pain. "Master!?" she enters and see's the blood. "You've been attacked!?" Soon the whole house was in a rush alerting the officials and getting everybody to a safe place. The same maid who had alerted the house ran back in and went to them. "You two come to safety as well. Please." It wasn't long after she came in that seconds after another arrow with a black tip and a strange red aura came shooting in. 

"Master!" the maid yells as it heads toward them. The arrow lodged itself into the pillow. The arrow had nipped her side a bit. Blood seeps through the nightgown and the arrow wound started to burn. In truth she didn't know what to do. She felt she couldn't just leave him in this room. The officials were alerted. She was afraid, and seemed to be frozen in fear perhaps. The arrow stopped glowing and the air seemed to get calmer as the officials start to get on the scene.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 13, 2009)

"You stupid girl!" Alexander yelled in rage and fear as the arrows continued to fly. "Whatever is here is after YOU! Get to the cellar! There are some devices therein that should protect you from the forces of Hell, as I suspect this wretched siege to be! Failure to follow these instructions will result in an eternity of unimaginable suffering! GO!"

To emphasize his point, the Viscount rose, his left arm still grasping his wounder shoulder, and his right dragging Roslyn along with him to the cellar.

"Calling the police will do no good," Alex said on the way down the stairs, trying to distract himself from the pain. "More people will just end up casualties in this wretched spiritual war. The cellar is the safest place for us now. I had it designed to protect me from the Rapture, should it happen in my lifetime and I happen to be of the wrong faith. I doubt it will be much use in that scenario, but I am certain for the moment, we will be safe here."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 13, 2009)

She didn't have too serious of a wound so the dragging didn't hurt much. the arrow top only scratched up her side. As they got to the cellar the arrows seemed to have stopped. Though it seemed that the outside didn't see a thing, and the police were baffled at the skeptical and thought it might have been an illusion. Though i seems a few people saw it. The arrows stopped as soon as they came. 

"Forgive me." she said with her head down. "I just couldn't leave someone there when they were injured, and I only made you mad." she said with a sad tone then looks up at his shoulder. "You were injured? Because of me?" she frowns and slides closer to inspect the wound. She tears off a piece of the nightgown and starts to dab on his wound. She ignored his bodies reactions. 

"Forgive me" she said with a tiny voice as she continued to mess with his wound. Through the candlelight you could see red liquid dripping down a few drops at a time through her nightgown. "Does yours burn Viscount?" she asks as she cleans up most of the blood around the wound. There was little pain on her face. She then proceeds to tie the piece around the wound tightly until she felt him flinch.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 13, 2009)

"I'm fine. Don't worry about me," Alex lied, sitting on the cellar floor. It felt as if the fire of the arrow had seeped into his body and was burning his very soul. Being near Roslyn seemed to dull the pain, though. "I'm sorry, Roslyn. I didn't mean to get mad. I've just... I've dedicated my life to finding someone like you, from the other world. And now that I have, I don't want to lose you to negligence.

"Is everyone alright?" The maid called into the cellar. "The policemen say the coast is clear! Those archers, whoever they were, must have gone!"

"I never thought I'd be happy to see such clear evidence of Hell slip through my fingers," Alex laughed grimly.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 13, 2009)

Roslyn smiles and nods her head at his apology. Her side was burning like hell even with the small cut, and it only grew. There must be some sort of poison, or anything wrong with that arrow. She leans against wall beside him and curls up just a bit to where she was hugging her legs to her.

She smiles at his joke then stands up. "Oh yea I might need a new pillow." She says to him then goes to the cellar down. "You should get some rest." She looks back at him with a serious look, but it soon faded. "You've also been injured so it also should be mended properly." Roslyn opens the cellar door and walks out slowly. She waited at thee door though. _'Someone from the other world?'_ she thought.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 13, 2009)

"Yes, I... yes, you're probably right," Alex said groggily. "We'll get some rest in the shelter. I'd rather not chance it upstairs for a while, if that's alright with you. You're free to do as you wish. I have to admit, though, that I would prefer it if you were to... say... keep me company." 

_I can't say for sure, but I think this aura off her is healing the injury to my spirit dealt by Hell's arrow,_ the Viscount thought. _It would be best to keep her around for a while longer._

"Tonight, we will give you a proper welcome into my home," Alex forced himself to say cheerfully in an attempt to bolster Roslyn's spirits. "My cook will be preparing a banquet this evening becoming of your arrival. Dr. Giller will be there, as well as the rest of my colleagues. You can't remember much, I know, but is there anyone you would like to be there?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 13, 2009)

"In the cellar?" she frowns and walks back in to sit beside him. "Okay" she smiles. She listens to his story. "So you want me to stay here? and live with you for a little longer?" Roslyn says with a smile. "Eh? And keep you company? Would you get lonely?" she frowns. and leans against wall to look at him. 

"A dinner? A proper welcome?" She half smiles "That would be nice" she says with a grin. "Will there be anything sweet there by any chance?" Roslyn likes sweets. "Dr. Giller was the one from earlier?" Rolsyn then frowns when he mention her memory. "I do not know really, but it'll be large enough with your colleagues right?" In truth it was just a excuse. Roslyn then curls up on the ground in a ball beside the viscount. "What is one supposed to wear?


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 13, 2009)

"Don't worry," he said. "Bethany, my chambermaid, will see to your attire. You've met before, I believe. And if you request it, I'll have my cook prepare anything you wish. I... appreciate you staying with me. After tonight, if there are no more attacks, you can go as you please. I'm sure you'll want to reaquaint yourself with London. Maybe it will help your memory."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jul 13, 2009)

"Bethony? I believe I have" she said with a slight smile. "Can you bake a small cake? I like any flavor" she said with a grin. In the past life it was a wonder how she never got fat. In truth she didn't want to leave. This place was safe, and everybody was nice. She didn't want to walk around the streets of London by herself. It's a scary thought to be alone. After all that's happened anyways. Somewhere in the middle of her thoughts she had fallen asleep.
It didn't take long before she was pressed up against his body seeking heat. It was just a bit cold down here. Her arms had wrapped his arm and was using it as both a pillow and a source of heat. She still slept like an angel though and her arms didn't want to let go of his. It was nice and warm. Any traces of a tug seemed to make her mutter something along the lines of. "Don't leave me. Please." She must be having a dream of some sorts.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 14, 2009)

Vincent was still caught in his own thoughts. Really, he felt kind of cursed that Heather and Kiya were constantly on his mind, he usually gets this way when Liabelle tells him about any girl that might fit his interest. He decided to stray away from his thoughts and just enjoy the walk that he was having. Suddenly, he felt someone bump into him, "Oh, I'm sorry, please excuse me," he said as he quickly bowed towards the person. As he looked up, he noticed two heavenly beauties, one of them looking like a perfect angel, and the other being some sort of seductive mistress. He sat up straight, he felt something being pushed along his head, "Ha ha, this is grand! Vincent Dowe with Heather and Kiya Reynold! Oh man, once I kidnap you three, I'll hit the jackpot!" said a strange voice that sounded like a dead frog in dirty salt water. Vincent could tell that the thing against his head was a gun. He raised his hands up and turned around slowly, then slapped the gun out of the way of his face, grabbed the man's arm, pulled him closer to his body, then gave him a hard kick in the chest. The man stepped back a few feet and, unluckily, ran into a cop. "Oy, wats goin' on 'ere?" said the cop.
"Sorry for the trouble, sir, but that man was just about to kidnap us." Said Vincent, "He was about to use us as ransom. If you want proof, then look at that gun in his hand."
"Oy, aren't you that Vincent Dowe kid? If its you, then it must be true, you're comin' with me." The cop said as he grabbed the kidnapper and left. Vincent sighed in relief, then turned back to the two women he had just met, "Again, I am very sorry," he gave them one last look, "Ms. Heather and Kiya. Its good to finally meet you."


----------

